# Which do you prefer?



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello! So I know these aren't the best photos, but I would like some outside opinions. These are half sisters and in order to cut down on numbers this spring I'm planning on selling one of them. Thoughts and opinions on each doe are appreciated!


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

These are both pictured as dry yearlings.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the first one has a steep rump. So I would keep the second.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ooooo hard decision...they both look good to me :scratch:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not dairy but prefer the second one too because of more level rump.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree, I would keep the second one because she has a flatter rump, it also looks like she has more correct angles in her hind legs.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I say second doe as well. Her rump isn't as steep, more correct angulation in the rear legs, and more length of body.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to disagree, but I don't think the first one is set up correctly, and the angle is off, so I don't think it's fair to judge from that picture.  just MHO.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I would keep the second but it isn't about conformation so much this time and just all out preference.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

has the 2nd had an injury to her knee it looks large and I agree with Sarah that I think the second one is set up at a weird diagonal angle to the camera with her front end being closer to the viewer than her rear, making her look out of proportion. However, I still prefer the second and it in this case is purely a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't actually have a preference, because I can't tell conformation-wise which is better based on those pics.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would wait until they freshen to really decide, the black doe does appear to be a bit better in conformation but her udder could come in worse than the brown doe so it's hard to say.

BTW where are you located? If I don't get a kid from a reservation I might be interested in one of them if you aren't too far away


----------



## ttaylor7 (Jan 8, 2014)

The black and silver doe has an advantage in general appearance in that she is apparently more correctly angulate in the hindlegs and correspondinly more in-curving in the thigh. She also seems to be flatter and more level in the rump. She also picks up an advantage in dairy strength in that her rump seems flatter. (The second doe is rounder, fleshier -- thicker in the thigh, just a bit more fleshy all over). However, the black and silver doe is weaker in the chine (topline) but may have an advantage in strength of rear pasterns over the fawn spotted doe. (Weak pasterns could be expected with straighter hindlegs -- the leg needs to give somewhere - pasterns will tend to break down if an animal lacks angulation in the hindlegs).

I would be concerned, however, about the apparent swelling in the knees of the black and silver doe and perhaps even the fawn spotted doe. It would be interesting to see them from behind to see their width between the hocks and the height of the escutcheon. I'd guess the black and silver doe to a higher escutcheon just given her other traits and lack of excess flesh (hard to keep off yearlings!!)

Someone on the list said that the real trick is who has the better mammary when they freshen -- and that is the real key. Their parents and other animals in the pedigree can help you make an educated guess about how the does will freshen. The does are well taken care of. You liked them enough to keep them this long - if you like their background equally, it won't be much longer before they freshen.

txtaylor
www.patterandairygoats.com


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback!! I tend to agree with the majority. I guess I've never heard any comments about knees before when in the show ring, is this really an issue? Most Nubian knees look like this in my opinion. My other breeds have more of a straight look to them.


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> I would wait until they freshen to really decide, the black doe does appear to be a bit better in conformation but her udder could come in worse than the brown doe so it's hard to say.
> 
> BTW where are you located? If I don't get a kid from a reservation I might be interested in one of them if you aren't too far away


https://m.facebook.com/BridgewaterH...//www.facebook.com/BridgewaterHillDairyGoats#
THANK YOU! I am located in central MN


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I totally may have to look you up when my boyfriend and I get a house, I live in central MN too!


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

You bet! I should have lots of kids this spring.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

i like the top one she will be a good milker


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I know it wouldn't be this year as I am keeping a baby from my doe, but I would love a Nubian wether or doe one day!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

BridgewaterHill said:


> https://m.facebook.com/BridgewaterH...//www.facebook.com/BridgewaterHillDairyGoats#
> THANK YOU! I am located in central MN


You're only about 9 1/2 hrs from me... lol If I don't get a kid from this reservation I'll have to get a hold of you and see what you have. You've got Saanens too! Are they purebred or American?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Swollen knees would be from injury, CAE, etc. It's not usually a conformation thing, but something you should check into


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Swollen knees would be from injury, CAE, etc. It's not usually a conformation thing, but something you should check into


If the knees are noticeably swollen/enlarged the goat can be docked points in a show.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ptgoats45 said:


> If the knees are noticeably swollen/enlarged the goat can be docked points in a show.


Thank you, good to know! There's so many things about showing that you don't learn in 4-H!


----------



## ttaylor7 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Judging goats and knees*

If you go to the American Dairy Goat Asso. website (www.adga.org) and look at the Guidebook you will find all kinds of good information for people interested in the breeds of dairy goats, judging, registration, etc).

http://www.adga.org/pages_adga/guidebook/GB_2013.pdf is the page in the Guidebook (p. 128) is where you find reference to knees on the Scorecard, which judges are to apply when they are evaluating animals. The wording in the scorecard is informative. A lot of information is packed into that one scorecard.

txtaylor
www.patterandairygoats.com


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow...look at all that pretty green grass... I'm tired of winter..


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! After looking at the knees in person, they are not nearly as large as they appear in these photos. They have all been tested for CAE, so I know it's not that. Possibly swollen from something else. Nonetheless, I would like to see stronger feet and legs on both of these animals.


----------

